
Do Protests Even Work? - vezycash
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2020/06/why-protests-work/613420/
======
mratsim
3.5% of the population needed apparently (Academic study):

\- [https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20190513-it-only-
takes-35...](https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20190513-it-only-takes-35-of-
people-to-change-the-world)

